# About xterm's window position



## sw2wolf (Jun 30, 2012)

```
$cat .jwmrc | grep geometry
    <StartupCommand>xterm -geometry 80x24+0+438</StartupCommand>
```

Once started, xterm will stay on a specified posion. So far so good, but the following will not work:

```
<StartupCommand>xterm -geometry 80x24+0+438[color="Red"] -e tmux[/color]</StartupCommand>
```

Why doesn*'*t xterm respect the defined geometry with tmux?


Sincerely!


----------



## itcotbtoemik (Jun 30, 2012)

sw2wolf said:
			
		

> ```
> <StartupCommand>xterm -geometry 80x24+0+438[color="Red"] - e tmux[/color]</StartupCommand>
> ```
> 
> Why doesn*'*t xterm respect the defined geometry with tmux?



There is a space between "-" and "e" (it should be "-e").
tmux could be resizing xterm for itself (a different issue).


----------

